# My time with my new folding ruler



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So the folding ruler....hmmmmm....we all have our opinions. So I bought one and had it delivered about 2 weeks ago. Been trying to use it more and I gotta say I really like it over my tape measure. 

My go to tape measure is a stanley 16' fat max but as a service plumber, I'm almost always at short measurements. Measuring inside dimensions on fittings is a huge plus. I also like the fact I can leave it extended and lean it in a corner. I always had to retract my tapes otherwise I'll step on them. 

Anyway.....I really like mine enough that if I lost mine, I'd buy a new one.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> So the folding ruler....hmmmmm....we all have our opinions. So I bought one and had it delivered about 2 weeks ago. Been trying to use it more and I gotta say I really like it over my tape measure.
> 
> My go to tape measure is a stanley 16' fat max but as a service plumber, I'm almost always at short measurements. Measuring inside dimensions on fittings is a huge plus. I also like the fact I can leave it extended and lean it in a corner. I always had to retract my tapes otherwise I'll step on them.
> 
> Anyway.....I really like mine enough that if I lost mine, I'd buy a new one.


Dammit, hope u wouldn't like and send it to me.. now you became a true plumber!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Soon you'll buy bibs, and never wash them.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Soon you'll buy bibs, and never wash them.


Ohh that's just nasty hahahahaha


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Ohh that's just nasty hahahahaha


Are you a service guy, housing guy out commercial guy?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Are you a service guy, housing guy out commercial guy?


 "Out" commercial guy? Yes, yes I am. but I wash the bibs more than once a job
I'm just a OMS. So I get a little bit of each every day.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> So the folding ruler....hmmmmm....we all have our opinions. So I bought one and had it delivered about 2 weeks ago. Been trying to use it more and I gotta say I really like it over my tape measure.
> 
> My go to tape measure is a stanley 16' fat max but as a service plumber, I'm almost always at short measurements. Measuring inside dimensions on fittings is a huge plus. I also like the fact I can leave it extended and lean it in a corner. I always had to retract my tapes otherwise I'll step on them.
> 
> Anyway.....I really like mine enough that if I lost mine, I'd buy a new one.


trator :blink:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Or. Auto correct.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What tricks can you do with a folding ruler? (Angles, etc.??)


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Unless you want to use as a framing square, (of which wouldn't be that square) sometimes it is hard to give up old habits. Still, nothing wrong with it


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

So which one did you get? Its hard to find the old ones with inside scale and a brass slider.


----------

